# Is it safe to swim?



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi , really silly question but is it safe to swim in early pregnancy or should i wait till after 12 weeks? Im 10 weeks at the mo and want to start exercising again!!! Any advice?
thanks stacy


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

yes of course!! Swimming is a gentle exercize which is good for you

Jan


----------

